# Probleme bei Installation nach The Perfect Setup - Debian Etch



## daff (23. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab gerade das tutorial "The Perfect Setup - Debian Etch" durchgearbeitet und jetzt kommen folgende Meldungen:

```
apt-get -f install
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
Need to get 0B of archives.
After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
Setting up ttf-dejavu (2.15-1) ...
/etc/defoma/hints/ttf-dejavu.hints: Unable to open, or empty.
dpkg: error processing ttf-dejavu (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 ttf-dejavu
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
Was muss ich machen damit es weiter geht ?

LG
Daff


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2007)

probier bitte mal ein:

apt-get remove --purge  ttf-dejavu


----------



## daff (23. Nov. 2007)

selbe meldung


----------



## daff (26. Nov. 2007)

hat sich erledigt


----------

